
Six scientists tell us about the most accurate science fiction in their fields - sorich87
http://io9.com/5967064/six-scientists-tell-us-about-the-most-accurate-science-fiction-in-their-fields
======
laserDinosaur
I'm disappointed nobody mentioned Primer.

~~~
gte910h
Who WOULD mention primer? It's an excellent movie about how engineers work on
stuff though

